# is this a mack snow enigma or a Enigma



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

is this geckos a Enigma or Mack snow Enigma, 

Dad is Mack snow enigma het Talbino,

Mum is Mack Snow

heres the hatchling i hatched!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> is this geckos a Enigma or Mack snow Enigma,


dunno but it's probably hoping that the camera flash doesn't go off again :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mack snow enigma for me.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Given the pairings i'd say Mack Snow Enigma although we have one like this that has suddenly gone very yellow and pink so i am undecided again haha


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i know ive had a Enigma hatch before and it looked Mack snow enigma but then it turned out to be a normal enigma but it still looked really cute


i know the enigma gene is a bit iffy with breeding but i like them,

my male mack enigma doesnt show any signs of issues but ive had some babies this year with a mild circle but within 3-4 days it totally stopped and it was exactly like a normal leo.


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont know to much about genetics, but he/she is a nice looking none the less.
:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Shes the biggest hatchling enigma that hs hatched, and she has no issus at all but she eats like a piggg lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


>


How old is it in this picture ?.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

its about 1 and 4days old.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> its about 1 and 4 days old.


I'll have to go with Enigma.Yellow seems abit strong for the age for a Snow enigma.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I would say its an enigma

My mack snow enigma looks like this...










I have lost track of how old she is...lol she has only just started to get yellow frosting


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I would say its an enigma
> 
> My mack snow enigma looks like this...
> 
> ...


shes lovely :flrt:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I would say its an enigma
> 
> My mack snow enigma looks like this...
> 
> ...


OMG i love her lol:gasp:


----------

